
Great Classical Books by Legendary Scientists and Mathematicians - alikayaspor
https://abakcus.com/15-great-classical-books-by-legendary-scientists-and-mathematicians/
======
melling
[https://www.amazon.com/Pleasure-Finding-Things-Out-
Richard/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Pleasure-Finding-Things-Out-
Richard/dp/0465023959)

What do people think of Feynman’s book?

